# box wings for a truck plow??



## omaha_rick (Sep 30, 2010)

hello all, i work in a small shop installing and servicing plows and speaders. i have a customer wanting to put box wings onto one of his straight blades. who makes these? i found a plastic set on you-tube that i dont think will hold up for this customer. i found a steel set on this site, but read the guy that produced them retired. the only other box wings i found are these:

http://www.sno-gate.com/index.html

but they did not satisfy my customer. any ideas?

thanx
-rick


----------



## trqjnky (Nov 12, 2009)

bring em to my shop, i have a welder and a plasma cuttter.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

i have never seen them sold, i just have seen some people spend the time and money to make them. I saw a really nice set on a ford F-7000, those guys could clear a lot of snow with it

Only problems that I see with putting box wings on, (as in 90 degree angle to the mold board) is that you cant not use the plow to angle blade snow, you can carry alot of snow to th epoint of over stressing the trans if not carefull, and 3 alot of guys tend to plow faster in trucks than in tractors, so hitting a curb at a high speed is not going to be a good thing. 

just my advice tho

you will also have to consider how the plow will trip with a box set on


most people are installing a standard 30 degree wing, which doesnt cary as much snow, but helps alot and eliminates most of the above issues


----------



## goel (Nov 23, 2010)

Hi,

I have box wings and buyers pro wings. Both make you more productive.

And snow can still be angle bladed with box wings. When the box fills, the extra snow comes out.

Box wings hit more curbs, buyers wings have the rubber bottom, so seem to get damaged less - depending on the driver.

If you have a confined space. Ie 8 ft wide sidewalks between buildings the box wings are good.

After using both and with the locations we plow, we will end up having just the wings similar to buyers pro wings on all our straight blades this year. Even considering putting a set on a 8'2 V blade (because its soo much smaller in scoop mode).

We have a couple 9 ft blades plus wings (almost 11 ft wide then) and have never overstressed a tranny. (3/4 ton minimum truck)

Some of our pushes are long distances, with Snow piled up to the top of the blade and falling over the back side of the plow.


But, I am just speaking from experience.


----------



## goel (Nov 23, 2010)

And angle wings allow you to push way more snow than box wings


----------



## omaha_rick (Sep 30, 2010)

thanx for the input guys. looks like custom fab time


----------



## serafii (Nov 29, 2009)

i got box wings on all 3 of my trucks and my tractor also. pretty simple concept. they dont affect the trip edge or windrowing


----------



## trqjnky (Nov 12, 2009)

nice, got any side view pics????


----------



## serafii (Nov 29, 2009)

Not sure if I have any on my computer. Ill snap some when I'm at the shop today


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

Do they really make a difference?


----------



## serafii (Nov 29, 2009)

They make quite abit of a difference. There's a lot less spill off the sides with the box wings. Mine are 18" on my trucks. My tractor has 32" box wings. Some guys have 24" box wings on they're trucks.


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

serafii;1308130 said:


> They make quite abit of a difference. There's a lot less spill off the sides with the box wings. Mine are 18" on my trucks. My tractor has 32" box wings. Some guys have 24" box wings on they're trucks.


How does it work when the cutting edge wears down? Is there a gap?


----------



## serafii (Nov 29, 2009)

The trip edge still acts as it should. The bottom off the box wings wear down evenly with the cutting edge. My box wings are 3/8 of an inch think and I welded another 5inch by 18inch by 1/2 at the bottom of the wing for them to wear slower. I've had the wings on my 2006 sierra since day one and I only now have to re weld another plate to fix where they wore down. 

Another method to avoid premature wear on the wings is to weld a 1/2 inch to 5/8 inch plate under the wing about 1 inch wide that would act as a "skate" under the wings


----------



## omaha_rick (Sep 30, 2010)

nice. my problem with this customer is that he has full trip plows. i have been working on a design that will allow attachment to any brand of plow (poly or steel) and will allow the snowplow to trip as it normally does. also the wing would be able to 'float' over obsticles, i.e. pushing snow up and over a curb or hidden obstructions. 
i guess my next question is is there a market for these wings? all the other guys don't sell 'em any more, should i just build these to fit this customer's plow and same myself time and frustration, or keep going toward a universal mounting system? 
i'm getting my data from my customer base, which is about 60% V plows. most of my straight blade customers bought a straight blade becasue they can't afford a V, or aren't willing to spend that much. so they have no interest in wings because it would cost money. i also know that from the function standpoint, these aren't for everyone but i think there is a niche for them.
so what's you opion? build 'em for one customer, or spend a little time on the draft table and make them marketable?

thanx
-rick


----------



## goel (Nov 23, 2010)

Wings SAVE money.


----------



## omaha_rick (Sep 30, 2010)

here is something interesting... these are muti-position wings available from Meyer. they have 3 positions on each side; in-line with moldboard, 45 degree angle forward, 90 degree angle forward. but, they are rigid mounting to a full trip plow  they do have a rubber cutting edge, but it seems to me that if you needed your plow to trip you only have about 3-4 inches.











there is more/ better pics on Meyer's website: 
http://www.meyerproducts.com/Portals/0/Meyer/pdfs/miscliterature/Multi-Position-Wing-Sell-Sheet.pdf


----------



## CSP#1 (Aug 19, 2009)

Check out the plows made by Arctic Equipment Manufacturing out of Canada.


----------



## cvwhr (Nov 11, 2009)

I have the Meryer adjustable wings on an 8ft. lot pro and have since day 1 there are no trip problems in any position and offers way more productivity. I would think wing needs to be same height as blade or you will have lost of spillage when boxed. We run 7.3 diesels and have no problems with overheating.


----------



## fsnowguy (Mar 8, 2011)

I like those Meyer wings. Do you know if they work with the ST-90 blade?


----------



## goel (Nov 23, 2010)

The sell sheet says "Available for Meyer Lot Pro Plows only."


----------



## omaha_rick (Sep 30, 2010)

cvwhr;1309282 said:


> I have the Meryer adjustable wings on an 8ft. lot pro and have since day 1 there are no trip problems in any position and offers way more productivity. I would think wing needs to be same height as blade or you will have lost of spillage when boxed. We run 7.3 diesels and have no problems with overheating.


cool. thanx for all the info guys.


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

the place i work for has been installing box style wings for years and years. we keep a stock of wings around because we sell so many.

i've had mine on my plow since 2003, it still fully trips and it works fine for angling also. save me soooo much time doing drives.


----------



## ChevyHD4X4 (Mar 3, 2003)

Megascoops:

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=274141


----------

